# Sept. BCN Rankings



## unfocused (Oct 8, 2019)

Let the flame wars begin: https://www.bcnretail.com/market/detail/20191007_139996.html


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 8, 2019)

Hmm, Canon are *******.......


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2019)

Its well known that after a new camera release, sales jump. Sony also had some new releases, so its not lopsided. Considering that Nikon did not have any new models in September, they held up well.


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 9, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Considering that Nikon did not have any new models in September, they held up well.



I don't think they mentioned Nikon in that article. The chart shows Canon, Sony and Olympus.


----------



## Quirkz (Oct 9, 2019)

Funny how quiet the thread is when it’s canon in the lead.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 9, 2019)

I'd love to see a similar graph showing the situation in the United States.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 9, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> I don't think they mentioned Nikon in that article. The chart shows Canon, Sony and Olympus.


Thanks, I missed that.


----------

